# Ansomone 100iu vs 40iu boxes



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wanted the latest oppinion on this as I've seen @Pscarb and a few others mention that the 40iu boxes or red tops are superior to the blue top 100iu boxes.

i disagreed as i buy direct and always get offered what I would like my order sent in, as they do a range of sizes, so couldn't see how the 40's could be better when they offer them to you at the same price.

So i bought another 500iu and again was asked what size I would want that sent in, this time I said 4iu vials, and as expected I've received the 40iu red top boxes. Only have half my order, waiting on second parcel but see below red tops and 100iu kit I've not opened yet.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've used the Reds a lot, then got chance of the 100s and honestly mate here's no comparison, I look and feel so much better on the 40s, give them a blast and let us know wot you think!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

There is zero difference in quality - Fact. Anyone can believe what they will but these are dosed correctly and both just as effective.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Fact as in you have lab report proof? Or fact as in a pharma grade company will sell prescription medicine to people on line without a scrip? Or fact that you know wot I look and feel like whilst running boxes and boxes of these or how a national level champion notices a difference? Please let me know how you know this is fact?


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

meekdown said:


> Fact as in you have lab report proof? Or fact as in a pharma grade company will sell prescription medicine to people on line without a scrip? Or fact that you know wot I look and feel like whilst running boxes and boxes of these or how a national level champion notices a difference? Please let me know how you know this is fact?


 Do you buy direct from manufacturer? I hear the blue ones are supposed to be faked a lot more


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

sponge2015 said:


> Just wanted the latest oppinion on this as I've seen @Pscarb and a few others mention that the 40iu boxes or red tops are superior to the blue top 100iu boxes.
> 
> i disagreed as i buy direct and always get offered what I would like my order sent in, as they do a range of sizes, so couldn't see how the 40's could be better when they offer them to you at the same price.
> 
> ...


 Can you pm me mate I'm thinking of having a conversation with ankebio myself


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Goose said:


> There is zero difference in quality - Fact. Anyone can believe what they will but these are dosed correctly and both just as effective.


 Do you have any reports to support this, as from personal experience the reds are very good. Even sources I know say the blues are less quality.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

jointhecrazy said:


> Do you buy direct from manufacturer? I hear the blue ones are supposed to be faked a lot more


 I used to mate but lost a lot at customs, now for the sake of eased buy from a well known source, they both come with codes to check online and on there website they put up pics on fakes etc, I've nev had fakes all mine check out and I know from years of use if there real, all I know is I look and feel so much better on the 40iu kits, I can happily use 2-3iu of the Reds per day but look and feel no where near as good on 5iu of the blues, maybe other people prefer the blues and that's great for them, I just know which I much prefer

I'd rate the Reds up there with the pharma grade Nordiliet pens I use, I'm running Nutropin at the min and I've honestly never slept this well or felt this tired on any hgh


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

meekdown said:


> I used to mate but lost a lot at customs, now for the sake of eased buy from a well known source, they both come with codes to check online and on there website they put up pics on fakes etc, I've nev had fakes all mine check out and I know from years of use if there real, all I know is I look and feel so much better on the 40iu kits, I can happily use 2-3iu of the Reds per day but look and feel no where near as good on 5iu of the blues, maybe other people prefer the blues and that's great for them, I just know which I much prefer
> 
> I'd rate the Reds up there with the pharma grade Nordiliet pens I use, I'm running Nutropin at the min and I've honestly never slept this well or felt this tired on any hgh


 You on the pens with the nutropin mate?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes mate, straight from a uk pharmacy, the Nordiliet pens are a very very close second, the only difference that I can tell at this stage is the depth of sleep I get from the Nutropin is amazing, this is from 3iu, I think @Pscarbsaid he shot 7iu and could not stay awake and I can very much believe it, results wise to early to tell but my condition is just as good on the Nutropin as the nordis, I rate the 40iu kits as a close third to these two western pharma brands, personally I won't buy the 100s anymore , if people like them that's great there just not for me personally


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

meekdown said:


> Yes mate, straight from a uk pharmacy, the Nordiliet pens are a very very close second, the only difference that I can tell at this stage is the depth of sleep I get from the Nutropin is amazing, this is from 3iu, I think @Pscarbsaid he shot 7iu and could not stay awake and I can very much believe it, results wise to early to tell but my condition is just as good on the Nutropin as the nordis, I rate the 40iu kits as a close third to these two western pharma brands, personally I won't buy the 100s anymore , if people like them that's great there just not for me personally


 Do you mind me asking how you got a script?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

jointhecrazy said:


> Do you mind me asking how you got a script?


 I think @meekdown gets them from a source that gets them straight off someone who does get them from the pharmacy. He will no doubt correct me if I have misunderstood his previous posts.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Simon 88 said:


> I think @meekdown gets them from a source that gets them straight off someone who does get them from the pharmacy. He will no doubt correct me if I have misunderstood his previous posts.


 The Nutropin come from a source that has a scrip for these, and the nordi pens I get from a well know source and are very legit and very good!


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I'm switching over to the 40iu boxes now, going to keep the remaining 100iu box as a backup.

I've been really impressed by the blue tops tbh, never used hgh before but have had every effect I read about on here, deep sleep, stayed leaner than usual whole bulking, tingles in my hands etc

if the red tops are even better I'll be blow away but just can't see how they would be. I would understand if they only sold the 100iu kits back door and supplied hospitals with the 40s but they offer you whatever size you want for the same money.

will update this if I notice a difference


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Well I'm switching over to the 40iu boxes now, going to keep the remaining 100iu box as a backup.
> 
> I've been really impressed by the blue tops tbh, never used hgh before but have had every effect I read about on here, deep sleep, stayed leaner than usual whole bulking, tingles in my hands etc
> 
> ...


 good luck buddy.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I just received a few boxes of red top Ansomone- I'll let you know how I get on. First shot tomorrow of 4iu


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

sponge2015 said:


> Well I'm switching over to the 40iu boxes now, going to keep the remaining 100iu box as a backup.
> 
> I've been really impressed by the blue tops tbh, never used hgh before but have had every effect I read about on here, deep sleep, stayed leaner than usual whole bulking, tingles in my hands etc
> 
> ...


 I hope these work out for you like they do me but I promise you the 40s work better for me, I have nothing vested in wot you use its just that I noticed a difference and hopefully you will too as results are the end game, either way you will be happy as you liked the 100s anyway! Lol

let us know wot you think mate as I'd like to know either way as more knowlage the better


----------



## slobodanmilosev (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone used different strength besides 4 and 10 IU? They can supply 2, 4.5, 6 and 16 IU.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

meekdown said:


> I hope these work out for you like they do me but I promise you the 40s work better for me, I have nothing vested in wot you use its just that I noticed a difference and hopefully you will too as results are the end game, either way you will be happy as you liked the 100s anyway! Lol
> 
> let us know wot you think mate as I'd like to know either way as more knowlage the better


 I don't get the vibe you have a vested interest at mate, I actually hope you're right lol, as like you said I like the 100s so if the 40s are better I'll be well chuffed as I have 500iu of reds in my fridge lol

appreciate you're input and hope you see why I doubted any difference with them selling for the same price.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

herc said:


> Well I just received a few boxes of red top Ansomone- I'll let you know how I get on. First shot tomorrow of 4iu


 Edited your post


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

sponge2015 said:


> I don't get the vibe you have a vested interest at mate, I actually hope you're right lol, as like you said I like the 100s so if the 40s are better I'll be well chuffed as I have 500iu of reds in my fridge lol
> 
> appreciate you're input and hope you see why I doubted any difference with them selling for the same price.


 Lol lets hope you like them then! I know wot you mean and if people had said it to me and I had not of tried them I would say the same, I looked for ages to get the 100s as I was burning through the 40s quickly, but after 3 boxes of the 100s I switched back to the 40s and western pharma, and I won't switch back,

the only thing I can think is if there not producing the 100s to the same standard as the 40s then there making more money on them, as if the 40s are used in hospitals they will have standards to meet where as the 100s are out the back door to the like of us the quality control will go out the window, but who knows , I just know I noticed a difference and I hope you do to mate


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

sponge2015 said:


> Just wanted the latest oppinion on this as I've seen @Pscarb and a few others mention that the 40iu boxes or red tops are superior to the blue top 100iu boxes.
> 
> i disagreed as i buy direct and always get offered what I would like my order sent in, as they do a range of sizes, so couldn't see how the 40's could be better when they offer them to you at the same price.
> 
> ...


 try to buy pharma grade if you use HGH. The others is waste of money for me.. I have a lot pharmacob HGH



sponge2015 said:


> Just wanted the latest oppinion on this as I've seen @Pscarb and a few others mention that the 40iu boxes or red tops are superior to the blue top 100iu boxes.
> 
> i disagreed as i buy direct and always get offered what I would like my order sent in, as they do a range of sizes, so couldn't see how the 40's could be better when they offer them to you at the same price.
> 
> ...


 Buy pharma grade on HGH. Lilly or the American pens.. The other are waste fo your hard earn money. The purity of Chinese HGH are medium quality..google it. Didnt notice any improvements at all with 300IU in 2 months with ansomone. Used the lilly humatrope and notice results in one month. Probably 2 ansomone kits are one pharma grade pen..I now bought the pharmacob HGH to try it at very good price.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DRmass said:


> try to buy pharma grade if you use HGH. The others is waste of money for me.. I have a lot pharmacob HGH
> 
> Buy pharma grade on HGH. Lilly or the American pens.. The other are waste fo your hard earn money. The purity of Chinese HGH are medium quality..google it. Didnt notice any improvements at all with 300IU in 2 months with ansomone. Used the lilly humatrope and notice results in one month. Probably 2 ansomone kits are one pharma grade pen..I now bought the pharmacob HGH to try it at very good price.


 I don't think you know what you're talking about fella. I hate to be negative but half of what you say is inaccurate.

Ansomone is legit eastern pharma grade Hgh. Many guys use it and apart from you I've never seen a single negative comment. It works amazingly well for me, all I can say is you probably got dodgy stuff.

Why recommend pharma Hgh and then say you're using pharmacoms. Pharmacoms is good but it isn't pharma grade.


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> I don't think you know what you're talking about fella. I hate to be negative but half of what you say is inaccurate.
> 
> Ansomone is legit eastern pharma grade Hgh. Many guys use it and apart from you I've never seen a single negative comment. It works amazingly well for me, all I can say is you probably got dodgy stuff.
> 
> Why recommend pharma Hgh and then say you're using pharmacoms. Pharmacoms is good but it isn't pharma grade.


 running for 2 months the ansomones and stop the treatment in the second month..didnt notice anything. Chinese are consider alternative HGH. The best HGH are the LILLY and pfizer...I notice the common HGH sides from the first month on USA pens. He probably got those at high price anyway. I didnt use pharmacobs I said that I bought a few kits to try them because i havent got the funds to run HGH at the moment. I just bought those at decent price to run some IU on my next cycle. They are not pharma but pharmacob labs are consider very good underground labs. However they didnt work for me....I am not sure if I took fake HGH because i didnt test the vials...I bought stuff from the same source years and running cycles 10 years. Never bought a single fake gear....that HGH cycle it was my worst experience in 10 years. First time i didn't notice anything.. I sell the other kits after the 2 months. More over Fake or not you can find the pfizer pens at a very good price and 100% better from ansomones...as is said chinese pharma and ansomones are medium purity. They only high pharma chinese grade is jintropin but is very experience. You look too young and never run more 2 brands hGH To make comparisons on HGH. Where you saw those reviews that suggest the ansomones? Nowhere...i can post you know a paper that wrtites the purity of all HGH in our world. Run american pens..especially LILLY and talk to me ....USA pens are cost way more than ansomones...3 times more. I Being on the market so long and they have pfizer pens at very good price a the moment.


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybe it works for you but for me unfortunately don't. Hope you the best and get the results you want on your cycle. i am very curious to see your thoughts when you run it. Please post your experience


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DRmass said:


> running for 2 months the ansomones and stop the treatment in the second month..didnt notice anything. Chinese are consider alternative HGH. The best HGH are the LILLY and pfizer...I notice the common HGH sides from the first month on USA pens. He probably got those at high price anyway. I didnt use pharmacobs I said that I bought a few kits to try them because i havent got the funds to run HGH at the moment. I just bought those at decent price to run some IU on my next cycle. They are not pharma but pharmacob labs are consider very good underground labs. However they didnt work for me....I am not sure if I took fake HGH because i didnt test the vials...I bought stuff from the same source years and running cycles 10 years. Never bought a single fake gear....that HGH cycle it was my worst experience in 10 years. First time i didn't notice anything.. I sell the other kits after the 2 months. More over Fake or not you can find the pfizer pens at a very good price and 100% better from ansomones...as is said chinese pharma and ansomones are medium purity. They only high pharma chinese grade is jintropin but is very experience. You look too young and never run more 2 brands hGH To make comparisons on HGH. Where you saw those reviews that suggest the ansomones? Nowhere...i can post you know a paper that wrtites the purity of all HGH in our world. Run american pens..especially LILLY and talk to me ....USA pens are cost way more than ansomones...3 times more. I Being on the market so long and they have pfizer pens at very good price a the moment.


 The moment you said I'm too young to run two brands of Hgh you lost me. I appreciate your comments, just completely disagree. My results speak for themselves.


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> The moment you said I'm too young to run two brands of Hgh you lost me. I appreciate your comments, just completely disagree. My results speak for themselves.


 How old are you and how many HGH brands you run sir?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DRmass said:


> How old are you and how many HGH brands you run sir?


 I don't believe I need to justify myself to someone that has less than 30 posts and 2 likes on this forum.

Ansomone works for me and many others on this site. I will agree that lily are very good, but to say Ansomone isn't effective is utter rubbish.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DRmass said:


> Maybe it works for you but for me unfortunately don't. Hope you the best and get the results you want on your cycle. i am very curious to see your thoughts when you run it. Please post your experience


 You bought fake ansomone, simply put.


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

Simon 88 said:


> I don't believe I need to justify myself to someone that has less than 30 posts and 2 likes on this forum.
> 
> Ansomone works for me and many others on this site. I will agree that lily are very good, but to say Ansomone isn't effective is utter rubbish.


 . I didn't ask your age to be disrespectful to you. HGH works different in young people. Another important factor is How many times you run HGH and if ansomone was your first cycle. good answer sir...hope having your age


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

Dark sim said:


> You bought fake ansomone, simply put.


 pfff maybe....didnt test them. I ttest all of my vials before using them...especially HGH. you cant verify the codes on HGH


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Simon 88 said:


> I don't believe I need to justify myself to someone that has less than 30 posts and 2 likes on this forum.
> 
> Ansomone works for me and many others on this site. I will agree that lily are very good, but to say Ansomone isn't effective is utter rubbish.


 I wouldn't bother with him buddy - He had disagreements with Pscarb over running hcg on cycle is bad for you


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

herc said:


> I wouldn't bother with him buddy - He had disagreements with Pscarb over running hcg on cycle is bad for you


 Thanks pal.

I know Ansomone works, spent way too much money on it for it not to work.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm a year short of 40, I've bough and run more hgh than you could possibly imagine and have the proceeds of crime bill to prove it!

I've run

hyge both tops and from all 3 supposed hyge labs

riptropin

generic blue tops

ansomone both 40 and 100iu kits

nordililet pens both 15 and 30iu

humatrope from Lilly 32 and 72iu kits

meditec hgh

and now I'm running Nutropin 30iu pens

is that enough experience for you? Out of all those , the western pharma brand are my first choice closely followed by the 40iu ansomone kits, not one thing you said made sense at all, and if your paying 3times the price for geno pens than ansomone then not only have you bought crap/fake ansomone but your getting face raped on the pens too, why would you buy in your words a medium Chinese generic like pharmacom if you don't have the funds to run hgh, when in your words you noticed changes in one month on western pharma? Surly it's better to buy one pen than waste money on wot you say is a medium quality product? Utter nonsense


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be honest, I ran ansomone 40iu 3 boxes from two very long term trusted sources, was not particular impressed. I've just tested Hyge black tops, results back tomorrow and will be testing Pharmacom Pharmatropin this week.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Look forward to seeing the results, when the police tested the hygetropin I was importing only 3 vials of the 10 came back as somatropin which is all I needed to know about how the Chinese market works, wot they were putting in the others is anyone guess but I had a reveiw page and people were raving about how good they were and at the time never once did anyone question that it was anything other than good hgh, makes you wonder just wot goes on, that's why I will only use pharma grade hgh now on, and ansomone is the only other none western pharma I will touch, but you speak as you find so wot works for you might not work for me etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DRmass said:


> . I didn't ask your age to be disrespectful to you. HGH works different in young people. Another important factor is How many times you run HGH and if ansomone was your first cycle. good answer sir...hope having your age


 still talking rubbish i see.....please explain how GH a synthetic product works differently dependant on your age? now don't go moving the goal posts as you did in our last exchange.......a younger person would not get as much of a profound effect from synthetic GH as someone above 40 but GH itself will NOT work differently dependent on age....so please explain your post.

and just to point out that Ansomone is in fact Pharma GH the 40iu type is prescribed in the chinese health system it would not be if it was inferior GH as you have said.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goose said:


> There is zero difference in quality - Fact. Anyone can believe what they will but these are dosed correctly and both just as effective.


 i also would like to know if this is based on your opinion or on lab reports

As i have mentioned in a previous thread the 100iu kits are not as effective as the 40iu kits, this is only based on my opinion......it is up to each individual to decide if this is true or not......

the 100iu kits where made for the bodybuilding arena these are not used in the medical system in china so you have to ask yourself why not??

As i have said i could be very wrong but i wouldn't touch the 100iu kits


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i also would like to know if this is based on your opinion or on lab reports
> 
> As i have mentioned in a previous thread the 100iu kits are not as effective as the 40iu kits, this is only based on my opinion......it is up to each individual to decide if this is true or not......
> 
> ...





Pscarb said:


> i also would like to know if this is based on your opinion or on lab reports
> 
> As i have mentioned in a previous thread the 100iu kits are not as effective as the 40iu kits, this is only based on my opinion......it is up to each individual to decide if this is true or not......
> 
> ...


 Firstly in our last conversation i explain you why i am usng HCG after cycle and i dont recomend HCG on cycle. HGH works different if taken at 20-25 because you still have growth hormone and your HPTA is not fully developed. There is no sientific study that say when you take synthetic HGH you shut down your own HGH...you just add more growth hormone in your system.... Is different when taken in teenager years rather than 30s etc. People at 30s had minimal growth properties...maybe 0. However 100IU are 100IU 40IU are 40IU it jsut depends on the purity of the product. I read a study and save it a year ago with all the purity HGH in the market and price per IU..i will try find it and post it. USA HGH are the ebst HGH..no doupt about it..and if try them you know that chinese HGH are nothing. I didnt say Ansomone is not pharma..i say jintropin is way better than ansomone....jintropin is high purity-ansomone is medieum purity


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

HGH without Lilly-phizer-jintropin etc is not worth the money. They are substances of USA HGH


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyway we can cut this garbage from the thread?


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

meekdown said:


> Anyway we can cut this garbage from the thread?


 better speak better skinny mother****er. i can smash your head on the wall with my dick only


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

meekdown said:


> Anyway we can cut this garbage from the thread?


 at least show some respect and justify your self skinny teenager


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Skinny teenager? You question me and talk like that? You keep talking as you can't string two words together and make sense let alone talk about your hgh use, you look like a fool, this this is why everyone on this thread thinks your a fool, so keep talking away, go back to your fake hgh that you can't afford to buy and leave people to talk about real hgh and there ability to afford to use it, oh and as for bashing my head with your dick only? Surly if it was that big you wouldn't be talking s**t on the Internet and might find another use for it? Or did your mum ground you for spending your pocket money on fake hgh? See ya


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DRmass said:


> Firstly in our last conversation i explain you why i am usng HCG after cycle and i dont recomend HCG on cycle. HGH works different if taken at 20-25 because you still have growth hormone and your HPTA is not fully developed. There is no sientific study that say when you take synthetic HGH you shut down your own HGH...you just add more growth hormone in your system.... Is different when taken in teenager years rather than 30s etc. People at 30s had minimal growth properties...maybe 0. However 100IU are 100IU 40IU are 40IU it jsut depends on the purity of the product. I read a study and save it a year ago with all the purity HGH in the market and price per IU..i will try find it and post it. USA HGH are the ebst HGH..no doupt about it..and if try them you know that chinese HGH are nothing. I didnt say Ansomone is not pharma..i say jintropin is way better than ansomone....jintropin is high purity-ansomone is medieum purity


 actually there are many studies to show the negative feedback from using synthetic GH......

Growth hormone is produced and secreted from cells located in the anterior pituitary. It's released in pulses. These pulses are controlled by the hypothalamus, which sends signals to either shut off the release or initiate a pulse of growth hormone into the bloodstream. So, basically the hypothalamus is the boss of the anterior pituitary.

When the body has "enough" growth hormone and/or insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1), the hypothalamus sends a little messenger called somatostatin to tell the anterior pituitary to stop releasing growth hormone. When there isn't enough growth hormone in the bloodstream, then the hypothalamus sends a different messenger, growth hormone releasing factor (GHRF), to tell the anterior pituitary to release some of the good stuff.

the body will signal to the Hypothalamus to stop secretion of Growth Hormone when you inject synthetic GH, in the same way the body will suppress and then eventually shut down Testosterone secretion when you use synthetic steroids.......

YOU might believe what you are posting but just as was proved on your rambling about HCG this is just your opinion based on nothing that you can prove, so i ask again please supply us with a link to show that GH acts differently depending on the users age.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

@DRmass it is against the rules to insult members of the forum if you cannot get your point across without resorting to insults do not post at all.


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

meekdown said:


> Skinny teenager? You question me and talk like that? You keep talking as you can't string two words together and make sense let alone talk about your hgh use, you look like a fool, this this is why everyone on this thread thinks your a fool, so keep talking away, go back to your fake hgh that you can't afford to buy and leave people to talk about real hgh and there ability to afford to use it, oh and as for bashing my head with your dick only? Surly if it was that big you wouldn't be talking s**t on the Internet and might find another use for it? Or did your mum ground you for spending your pocket money on fake hgh? See ya


 YOU WILL BE A SKINNY MOTHER****ER UNTIL YOU DIE


----------



## DRmass (Apr 20, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> @DRmass it is against the rules to insult members of the forum if you cannot get your point across without resorting to insults do not post at all.


 Bye bye fu**ing pricks internet forum s


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bye bye....so no link to back up your claims then??


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Wit how much people invest in HGH, I'm surprised no one here gets bloods - it's costs £70 to get a GH test. Instead people claim legit/bunk based on tingly feelings in their hands. Not taking a shot at anyone at all, my point is I'm just surprised there are not more posted blood work on this forum. As above, I've just tested 1 kit with one to follow and will be posted results on here.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

DRmass said:


> Bye bye fu**ing pricks internet forum s


 Once again bravo on the wealth for information you provide, skinny until I die, I think someone needs a hug, I'm sure if you stick you head out your door your mum will pop up and tuck you in, yeah I agree with the other comments, if I was unsure I would get a test run, and I think it's only a matter of time until there's a few who will like people are doing more and more with AAS, but that opens its own can of worms with people claiming fake results, bashing labs and people etc, anyway let's hope the moron goes away and the op can let us know wot he thinks of the 40iu kits!


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally find a thread with real life conparison of ansomone 40s compared to 100s and get a reason why there are 2 types of kits e.g medical world and bodybuilding world

and then you get some ego- pneumatic power tool ruining the thread with his ego


----------



## slobodanmilosev (Oct 10, 2012)

Just received Ansomone (40 IU kits bought directly).

First time user so starting small 0.5 IU 3x week and increasing gradualy up to 2 IU 3x week to avoid sides.

Age 40. IGF-1 228 ng/ml N (109-284); fasting glucose 86.50 mg/ml N (70-99)

The next IGF test will be done after 4 weeks of 2 IU dose

Purpose is anti-aging


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

slobodanmilosev said:


> Just received Ansomone (40 IU kits bought directly).
> 
> First time user so starting small 0.5 IU 3x week and increasing gradualy up to 2 IU 3x week to avoid sides.
> 
> ...


 That's a very very very low dose, don't expect too much.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Honestly I doubt you will see anything with that dose to be honest, I could be wrong but I'm roughly the same age and use 2-4iu pd, to see good benefits I'd honestly start at 2iu PD and go from there, but will be interesting to see wot the results come back like at that low dose


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting read this and very timely for me. I very much doubt the content in the 100iu kits is different to the 40iu one. Reputational damage, bad press and possible repercussions in terms of supply from the Chinese health authority. Can see why they might chance their arm but I think its a dodgy business model.

Gonna dabble in GH again soon as I have recently got 100iu Hyges and Anasome at good prices. Will do a direct compare of the two. No GH guru. Used more pharma than UG GH and said I would never do UG again but changed my mind!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i also would like to know if this is based on your opinion or on lab reports
> 
> As i have mentioned in a previous thread the 100iu kits are not as effective as the 40iu kits, this is only based on my opinion......it is up to each individual to decide if this is true or not......
> 
> ...


 Sorry buddy but your wrong. All the different size ansomone kits are used widely in hospitals out in China. This is not based on my opinion, this is based on research and information provided by anke bio themselves. They are highly reputable in China. I would be interested to know where your information regarding 100iu kits used for bodybuilding arena came from?

Again you dont have to believe me, everyones entitled to their opinion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goose said:


> Sorry buddy but your wrong. All the different size ansomone kits are used widely in hospitals out in China. This is not based on my opinion, this is based on research and information provided by anke bio themselves. They are highly reputable in China. I would be interested to know where your information regarding 100iu kits used for bodybuilding arena came from?
> 
> Again you dont have to believe me, everyones entitled to their opinion.


 As i have said many times this is from my own use and others who i trust and i have said many times on many threads it is my opinion, now i am keen to see this evidence about the use of the 100iu kits used in chinese hospitals though as i know a Nurse who works in china and she says she has never seen them prescribed only the 40iu kits....it may be the case that she just has not come across it but i doubt it......

like i pointed out in the post you quoted i could be wrong but i know a lot about GH and what you should and shouldn't get from it and the 40iu kits are in my opinion better than the 100iu kits

Now Ankobe will of course say that they are the same but like i say if you have evidence from them to show otherwise post it up as i mentioned above i could be wrong....but you saying i am doesn't make it so


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

From my experience - I found the 100iu kits more comparable to hyge black tops (more of a watery bloated look) whilst the 40iu kits give more of a harder look and are compatible to the results I get off of a western pharma product like Pfizer or Lilly.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

sitries said:


> From my experience - I found the 100iu kits more comparable to hyge black tops (more of a watery bloated look) whilst the 40iu kits give more of a harder look and are compatible to the results I get off of a western pharma product like Pfizer or Lilly.


 This is exactly how it is for me too


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> As i have said many times this is from my own use and others who i trust and i have said many times on many threads it is my opinion, now i am keen to see this evidence about the use of the 100iu kits used in chinese hospitals though as i know a Nurse who works in china and she says she has never seen them prescribed only the 40iu kits....it may be the case that she just has not come across it but i doubt it......
> 
> like i pointed out in the post you quoted i could be wrong but i know a lot about GH and what you should and shouldn't get from it and the 40iu kits are in my opinion better than the 100iu kits
> 
> Now Ankobe will of course say that they are the same but like i say if you have evidence from them to show otherwise post it up as i mentioned above i could be wrong....but you saying i am doesn't make it so


 You are correct Paul.

The medical fraternity in China and MIMS lists 2iu, 4iu and 4.5iu for medical purposes, so I guess those sizes are more likely to be legit. However it's not to say that there can still be counterfeits floating about. I personally would not touch the 100iu kits I would say they have a higher chance of being underdosed.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

How's the op getting on with his kits? Will be interesting too see wot he thinks


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Interestingly guys original Ansomone is manf. in China, but more often than not and depending on who you speak with they ship from Hong Kong, why? Another thing is, ask for 2iu or 4.5 iu (those listed on MIMS) and they will say that dose size is not available despite it being listed on MIMS and their website. My response was first of all, the 2iu and 4.5iu were old batches and then a further email to say not available. It also seems Ansomone is hit or miss e.g. fake or genuine.

Has anyone recently had the 10iu vials or even the 4iu vials tested.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

steveweaver said:


> Interestingly guys original Ansomone is manf. in China, but more often than not and depending on who you speak with they ship from Hong Kong, why? Another thing is, ask for 2iu or 4.5 iu (those listed on MIMS) and they will say that dose size is not available despite it being listed on MIMS and their website. My response was first of all, the 2iu and 4.5iu were old batches and then a further email to say not available. It also seems Ansomone is hit or miss e.g. fake or genuine.
> 
> Has anyone recently had the 10iu vials or even the 4iu vials tested.


 I've got both the 10iu vials and 4iu Vials in my fridge, I'm going to get bloodwork on the 4iu vials at some point before I place another order just for peace of mind.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

How is everyone running there ansomone? I was running 4iuEOD.

unsure if I should run it at 8iu M/W/F or do 4iu ED


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

herc said:


> How is everyone running there ansomone? I was running 4iuEOD.
> 
> unsure if I should run it at 8iu M/W/F or do 4iu ED


 Do 4iu ED


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

sitries said:


> Do 4iu ED


 Mon-sun or 5/2??

hoping when I land there are 6 boxes at home


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

4iu a day 7 days a week upon waking is my protocol mate


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

sitries said:


> 4iu a day 7 days a week upon waking is my protocol mate


 How are things going? Muscle gain or fatloss?


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone had the new 2016 batches 4iu vials? I noticed the boxes they come in look longer and new seal wrap.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> As i have said many times this is from my own use and others who i trust and i have said many times on many threads it is my opinion, now i am keen to see this evidence about the use of the 100iu kits used in chinese hospitals though as i know a Nurse who works in china and she says she has never seen them prescribed only the 40iu kits....it may be the case that she just has not come across it but i doubt it......
> 
> like i pointed out in the post you quoted i could be wrong but i know a lot about GH and what you should and shouldn't get from it and the 40iu kits are in my opinion better than the 100iu kits
> 
> Now Ankobe will of course say that they are the same but like i say if you have evidence from them to show otherwise post it up as i mentioned above i could be wrong....but you saying i am doesn't make it so


 leave it with me. ill get evidence.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

steveweaver said:


> Has anyone had the new 2016 batches 4iu vials? I noticed the boxes they come in look longer and new seal wrap.
> 
> View attachment 128889


 yes, they advised this few weeks ago


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Wit how much people invest in HGH, I'm surprised no one here gets bloods - it's costs £70 to get a GH test. Instead people claim legit/bunk based on tingly feelings in their hands. Not taking a shot at anyone at all, my point is I'm just surprised there are not more posted blood work on this forum. As above, I've just tested 1 kit with one to follow and will be posted results on here.


 I def agree with this after my recent experience with bunk simplexx. However, I would say that for someone from a rural part of the north: a day off work (the big loss as am self-employed), return train tickets to London (ridiculous these days), a cab to and from the clinic, and the test itself, it 'cost' me at least £500 to get my HGH tested. So I suppose I can understand people not doing it all that regularly. Personally I think it's worth it to ensure that a); your source is good, and b); you KNOW what you're putting in your body. Latterly, for me, that's by miles the most important thing.

...At some point soon I will be testing the Lilly... when it bloody arrives.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goose said:


> leave it with me. ill get evidence.


 there are now a cpl of lab tests one for the 40iu and 1 for the 100iu kits they produced approx the same result (16.4/16.9) although the test for the 100iu kit used 2iu more (10iu) than the test from the 40iu kits (8iu)

so although the 100iu showed a decent amount of GH it should of been around the 18-20 mark with the additional 2iu.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Slightly off topic guys, is the water that comes with the 40iu boxes, is that BAC water or just Sterile water? hoping to use 1ml of the 2ml in the amp with my peptides


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

SwollNP said:


> Slightly off topic guys, is the water that comes with the 40iu boxes, is that BAC water or just Sterile water? hoping to use 1ml of the 2ml in the amp with my peptides


 sterile


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

DRmass said:


> Maybe it works for you but for me unfortunately don't. Hope you the best and get the results you want on your cycle. i am very curious to see your thoughts when you run it. Please post your experience


 I'm the same. Now its going back to the company. They've done something lately where they sell direct to the public its fake. Ansomone' now isn't the quality they were selling last year.

Seeing as you complained also shows i'm not alone, what they've changed - that they won't reveal.


----------

